# inselkampf Online Members



## McMurphy (Dec 15, 2005)

Use this thread to post your user information for the online game *inselkampf*. 

Please keep discussions about the game in other preexisting threads, new threads, or in game so this thread can stay focused on member information only.

Below is a list of member information posted prior in the inselkampf discussion thread. If any of the data posted here has changed, please pm me, and I will update or remove them. If you are listed below and would rather post your own information, do so, and I will remove the old information here for you.

*Chronicles Usernames*, _inselkampf characters_, Isles

*Winters_Sorrow*, _The_Warmonger,_ Unnamed (_22:41:13_)

*Lacedaemonian*, _Lacedaemonian_, Sparta (_2:26:12_)

*Green, *_Green, _Malaz (31:46:18)

*cornelius, *_cornelius,_ isgrid (_14:54:24_)

*McMurphy*, _McMurphy_, GunnUn Osais (_11:69:2_)


----------



## Marky Lazer (Dec 17, 2005)

*Marky Lazer*, _Supermarct_, Paco (5:94:25)


----------



## ras'matroi (Dec 17, 2005)

ras'matroi, nightsong, Skagos, (61:7:16)


----------



## sanityassassin (Dec 30, 2005)

sanityassassin:sanityassassin: bela lugosi: (5:1:19)


----------



## Sparrahawk (Apr 4, 2006)

*Sparrahawk, *Sparrahawk, Hawk Island. (3:51:5)


----------



## Quokka (Apr 8, 2006)

Quokka can now be found at Rottnest Island (21:32:21)


----------



## Taltos (May 17, 2006)

*Taltos*: Taltos: unnamed: (12:16:9)


----------



## Snowdog (Jun 6, 2006)

Snowdog: Snowdog, Illyrium, (33:3:19)


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey, just noticed this topic! 

Trey Greyjoy as: Vrikdarok, Winterfell, 24,84,2


----------



## calder (Jul 24, 2006)

calder, calder, *Isles (145) *


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Aug 9, 2006)

*Mr_Holliday*, isle crook vegas (2:77:10)


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey all, 

Is anyone in an alliance that has an opening? My score is 1952. 
My current alliance isnt the greatest. Im looking for something with a little more umph behind it. 
Thanks for any info or advice.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Sep 7, 2006)

We full at the moment but I think we have some inactives mail highlyunlikely in game. He the admin and spot on. Range of players some massive or tiny like me. The name is [Seanchan]. Also we have an american playe NapalmV2 he might like the company haha.


----------



## Snowdog (Sep 11, 2006)

Plenty of room in our alliance - Talon - which used to be Ligatio, where I escaped to after the G-Spot debacle. But I can't say anyone has much oomph at the moment. We're not at war with anyone and there are few colony opportunities. There is a joining minimum of 1k spears and 750 lws per isle but if you have less you might still be able to get in.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Oct 14, 2006)

Who is still active?  Who wants to go to war?  Who wants to have their isle smashed to pieces?  Does anybody want to attack anybody?


----------



## Snowdog (Oct 16, 2006)

Have you got anything left to go to war with?

I thought [Endgame] were ending their game? It's turning into the longest goodbye ever 

I'm still active but getting a bit bored with it.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm still busy building my immense statue!


----------



## carrie221 (Oct 16, 2006)

I just joined two days ago... it is very confusing or maybe that is just me


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 28, 2006)

Endgame is as the name suggests.  The biggest hitters have ended their game.  The few remaining people have not ended their game, but are in the process of doing so.  I myself have not come anywhere near annihilation, though my army is a quarter the size of what it should be.  

It was said by a member here that my army could not do any harm to a big scoring player.   I beg to differ.  I have taken on some massive players and ended in stalemate or with an apology from them or in some cases begging.   Look at Voidedge he is a 34000 score player.  I was a 640 player.  

Anyway there are a few people who need taking care of still.  Issues that need resolving.


----------

